# Best hydrophobic glass sealant?



## themk2

I've tried a few sealants in the past:
Rain-X - Lasts a few days at best and tends to be a little streaky in my experience.
CarPro FlyBy 30 - For the amount of effort and time taken applying it, it didn't last long at all!
Gtechniq G1 - Loved this the first time I applied it - it seemed to last an age - though the second time it didn't seem half as durable.

I'm thinking I might go G1 again, but it's been a good 3 years since I last had it and I'm wondering if there's something else out now that blows it out of the water? G5 for example wasn't around at that time. Any good?

I'm unfortunately not able to wash my car weekly and apply different sealants so I'm looking for something longer lasting that will stay put wash after wash.

Thanks!


----------



## \Rian

themk2 said:


> I've tried a few sealants in the past:
> Rain-X - Lasts a few days at best and tends to be a little streaky in my experience.
> CarPro FlyBy 30 - For the amount of effort and time taken applying it, it didn't last long at all!
> Gtechniq G1 - Loved this the first time I applied it - it seemed to last an age - though the second time it didn't seem half as durable.
> 
> I'm thinking I might go G1 again, but it's been a good 3 years since I last had it and I'm wondering if there's something else out now that blows it out of the water?
> 
> I'm unfortunately not able to wash my car weekly and apply different sealants so I'm looking for something longer lasting that will stay put wash after wash.
> 
> Thanks!


Go for G5 NOT G1

I have tried a few glass coatings and have returned back to G5 its more hydrophobic than G1 and lasts around 3 months

G1 is intedned for mainly motorway use and works better at higher speeds

G5 is more hydrophobic but losses a bit of durability so the trade of isM:

More hydrophobicity and less durability = G5

Less hydrophobicity and more Durability = G1

I still do motorway driving and G5 works just as well in my opinion at higher speeds to

Prep is the key to getting the most durability from all glass coatings !!


----------



## AndyKay

Soft99 Glaco Ultra has been the best for me so far.

Couldn't get anywhere near advertised durability with Gtechniq. For the cost, there's much better out there in the cost/per application

Try cleaning with Bar Keepers friend (powder) before applying too - that'll help


----------



## \Rian

AndyKay said:


> Soft99 Glaco Ultra has been the best for me so far.
> 
> Couldn't get anywhere near advertised durability with Gtechniq. For the cost, there's much better out there in the cost/per application
> 
> Try cleaning with Bar Keepers friend (powder) before applying too - that'll help


So Glaco ultra comes in 70ml bottles for around £14 whereas G5 is 100ml for around £10 so G5 is cheaper

Applied with a nonfleece cotton applicator (same ones your ger with C5) then you only need a few drops per screen

Regarding your durability claims ive had no issue getting 3 months with proper prep and it wasn't like it was all gone after 3 months but at around 3 months was when I noticed the drop in performance so about 70-90% was left I would say.

At the end of the day there are loads out there but G5 is the most hydrophobic I have come across, I mean it rained last night and when I got in the car the slamming of the door cleared a good part of the screen alone


----------



## themk2

Thanks both - I can't knock the reviews and videos of either product.
Glaco Ultra's beading ability seems to differ from video to video but I love the ease of application and the bottle.
I will have a think and order one of the two today!


----------



## themk2

bought the Soft99 in the end as I was torn but liked the idea of the ease of application - I'll see how it is and go for G5 next time if I'm not sold!

Thanks for the help!:thumb:


----------



## John-R-

Rain X - Couldn't get on with it.
G1 - Works well but the application is a PITA I find, lasts really long
H2GO - Easy application can get 2 months at least depending on how much you use the wipers.

As with anything preparation is key.

John


----------



## gibee

G1 is good, when I ran out I switched to dodo juice glass sealant. It's a breeze to apply and a bottle lasts forever.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash

Nanolex's glass sealants are very durable.


----------



## WHIZZER

heard good things about glassparency


----------



## Dunc2610

WHIZZER said:


> heard good things about glassparency


Is this available in the UK? Much like the OP a long lasting hydrophopbic screen sealant is a bit of a holy grail, I had C1 applied with a new car detail last December and well, I wouldn't say it does much of anything now!


----------



## NaiiDub

Heard good things about the H2Go by Angelwax! Going to be using it myself next week so I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## paulb1976

i've just switched to angekwax h2go and its awesome used on all windows and no smearing at all. Beads like crazy not sure on longevity though yet


----------



## bluechimp

HDD Hydrology for me.


----------



## WHIZZER

Dunc2610 said:


> Is this available in the UK? Much like the OP a long lasting hydrophopbic screen sealant is a bit of a holy grail, I had C1 applied with a new car detail last December and well, I wouldn't say it does much of anything now!


I believe it is :thumb:


----------



## paulb1976

I think the problem on a screen is the fact you put wipers on at low speeds it essentially just wipes it off. Don’t think it matters what you use unless you travel everywhere at +40mph and don’t use wipers it’s inevitable.


----------



## washingitagain

paulb1976 said:


> I think the problem on a screen is the fact you put wipers on at low speeds it essentially just wipes it off. Don't think it matters what you use unless you travel everywhere at +40mph and don't use wipers it's inevitable.


Yep, and I've had judder issues on different cars with different products so I never do the main part of the windscreen any more.

I use RainX on side and rear windows and it lasts many, many months - I reckon I only apply it twice a year.


----------



## Darlofan

paulb1976 said:


> i've just switched to angekwax h2go and its awesome used on all windows and no smearing at all. Beads like crazy not sure on longevity though yet


I'm using it at the moment. Side windows are fine but windscreen I went back to G1 for longevity.
H2go much easier to apply but never lasted anywhere the wipers touched.


----------



## detail_review

Give a try dodo glass sealant.. it should be much better than glaco ultra which i have now on my windshield and my wipers really often jumping..


----------



## AndyKay

detail_review said:


> Give a try dodo glass sealant.. it should be much better than glaco ultra which i have now on my windshield and my wipers really often jumping..


How old are your wipers? I've found Glaco Ultra make my wipers super smooth - they glide over

*my wipers are quite new Bosch Aero twin


----------



## oobster

I use H2Go and really like it, dead easy to apply and don't need to use the wipers when up to speed on the motorway.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Any more recommendations for spray on glass sealants? Was a believer in the likes of gtechniq G2, bouncers roll off and Carpro flyby30, but for all the hassle I’ve switched to using powermaxed rain off. Works great even as a basic glass cleaner after a general wash. Even Carpro reload can work well. 

Used rain-X years ago and was never that impressed.


----------



## Itstony

Don't want to sound like a party pooper, but whether you like screen sealants or not, best way to go is simply keep the glass clean. My cars screens are kept clean and nothing can better hydrophobicity than clean glass. 
Seeing a car with dirty glass gives me the horrors. If I can't see in the car, how can they see out?
Just check for the hell of it next time driving. Dirt, frost, condensation and then its raining too. How do, or how can people drive like that?
Develop a habit of a quick wipe and clean every day might seem OTT for most, but I see it as a big safety deal. Anything hampering your vision is daft. The older you get the more important that becomes, at night yet even more so.
It takes no time and reducing a preventable risk is difficult to ague :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave

Absolutely not, disagree completely. 

Like those times you get a brand new screen fitted after cracking the old one, and you soon realise in the next rain just how much visibility is increased with a glass sealant


----------



## Commander2874

I've always used Angelwax h2go and it is brilliant! Always got a good 6 weeks protection with water just disappearing at first sight! 

Best example was driving in a torrential downpour and didnt even need tonuse my wipers! Visibility was super clear too. 

For the money there is no better protection 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1

I used nanolex urban glass sealant


----------



## Itstony

Yellow Dave said:


> Absolutely not, disagree completely.
> 
> Like those times you get a brand new screen fitted after cracking the old one, and you soon realise in the next rain just how much visibility is increased with a glass sealant


I wouldn't have replied as no point as it's always subjective.
This morning I did the cars routine and and while sheeting off the water before drying I was struck at how the water was behaving on both screens and remembered this thread. It just falls away, very few beads.
I still stand by regular cleaning is best, but not all have that time I agree. I am a stickler for the reasons I first wrote, safety having good vision etc. That aside, keeping glass clean is easy as long as its kept clean. Same about everything I guess.
Had ag with a screen a week or more back, been sealed and marked and refused to get involved trying to remove it. Got body swerved that one.:thumb:


----------



## Trix

I use Carlack glass sealant.. Ive had my two bottles for years so not sure if it has a use by date and if it has an effect on durability etc. What I do know if I apply two coats I get at least three months good sheeting.


----------



## l33

Trix said:


> I use Carlack glass sealant.. Ive had my two bottles for years so not sure if it has a use by date and if it has an effect on durability etc. What I do know if I apply two coats I get at least three months good sheeting.


Carlack 68 glass sealant for me too. I bought the stuff about 4/5 years ago following recommendations on this very site.

Comes with 2 bottles - cleaner and rain repellent solution.

I get a good few months sheeting before it starts to noticeably break down. There may be better products out there but I'll be purchasing this stuff again based on its ease of use, price and durability.

:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz

WHIZZER said:


> heard good things about glassparency


We use Glassparency, its great but fades faster than others we've used, Glassparency give a 3 year guarantee and recommend a top up every 3 months, this is carried out FOC by the original installer. Whilst it doesn't invalidate the guarantee not having it topped up you may require it!


----------



## chillly

http://www.balconano.com/BalcoNanoSachets.aspx
:thumb:


----------



## Deje

Wolf´s , put it on in juni last year and it still going strong, best i have used so far.


----------



## riz

Used HDD Hydrology from in2detailing and it has lasted a week. Worked well when it was there but shocked it hasnt lasted well...


----------



## Fatboy40

Yellow Dave said:


> Absolutely not, disagree completely.
> 
> Like those times you get a brand new screen fitted after cracking the old one, and you soon realise in the next rain just how much visibility is increased with a glass sealant


I'll stand with you on this one.

I had a new windscreen fitted today, at a local business to me where my car was inside their building / unit the whole time for the installation (it couldn't be done on my drive as the weather today has been appalling).

I picked it up from outside their unit, mid afternoon, and the water was just a sheet over the whole screen and wasn't being repelled at all. It was exactly the same when I had it replaced last year as well (the roads on my commute are terrible for FOD, badly surfaced roads and debris from potholes), with zero repellency until I applied Gtechniq G5.


----------



## shl-kelso

Do any of the Anglewax H2Go users have problems with the product splitting/settling out? I had to throw out my last purchase of glass sealant (not Anglewax) as it had split and left a solid mass at the bottom of the bottle. 

I prefer to buy larger pack sizes (so would buy the 250ml bottle of H2Go) but don’t want to have to throw it away after a year if the same thing happens again with this too.


----------



## macca666

shl-kelso said:


> Do any of the Anglewax H2Go users have problems with the product splitting/settling out? I had to throw out my last purchase of glass sealant (not Anglewax) as it had split and left a solid mass at the bottom of the bottle.
> 
> I prefer to buy larger pack sizes (so would buy the 250ml bottle of H2Go) but don't want to have to throw it away after a year if the same thing happens again with this too.


I'm on my second bottle which I've had now a couple of years and not had any issues. My last bottle was years old as well.

My only failing is the spray nozzle is rubbish and both have failed but I'm not fussed i apply with a cotton pad anyway so i just pour direct from the bottle.


----------



## xs2man

Came here looking for suggestions as an alternative to G1.

However, after reading the thread (and countless others), I think I'll just stick to the G1. That Nanolex looks like it could be good. But it doesn't look any easier to apply, or last any longer, or indeed appears not to be any cheaper than G1. And still needs "out of town speeds" to be effective, so doesn't appear much better.

I have used it (G1) on many cars over the last few years, and the only car it ever ran out on was my 530d, and that's only because I had that car 3.5 years.

Every other car I have had, it has lasted the time I owned the car (granted that's usually only 12-18 months). So for me at least, it works well, and lasts well.

It would be nice if it was a bit more hydrophobic at lower speeds, but more of my driving is motorway. But for the "run around" cars I get, I usually use G5 anyway.


----------



## Trix

l33 said:


> Carlack 68 glass sealant for me too. I bought the stuff about 4/5 years ago following recommendations on this very site.
> 
> Comes with 2 bottles - cleaner and rain repellent solution.
> 
> I get a good few months sheeting before it starts to noticeably break down. There may be better products out there but I'll be purchasing this stuff again based on its ease of use, price and durability.
> 
> :thumb:


I like this stuff.. two coats makes a big difference btw :thumb:


----------



## Danny_T

Love the H2go highly recommend it to any one, same issue myself with the pump spray railing so went to Superdrug and bought a cosmetic kit with a small bottle in it. Best stuff I’ve ever used though


----------



## fabionvieira

Same here, love and highly rate H2go, wouldn’t try anything else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

xs2man said:


> Came here looking for suggestions as an alternative to G1.
> 
> However, after reading the thread (and countless others), I think I'll just stick to the G1. That Nanolex looks like it could be good. But it doesn't look any easier to apply, or last any longer, or indeed appears not to be any cheaper than G1. And still needs "out of town speeds" to be effective, so doesn't appear much better.
> 
> I have used it (G1) on many cars over the last few years, and the only car it ever ran out on was my 530d, and that's only because I had that car 3.5 years.
> 
> Every other car I have had, it has lasted the time I owned the car (granted that's usually only 12-18 months). So for me at least, it works well, and lasts well.
> 
> It would be nice if it was a bit more hydrophobic at lower speeds, but more of my driving is motorway. But for the "run around" cars I get, I usually use G5 anyway.


I generally apply a G5 layer on top of G1 to get a bit more repellency at lower speeds.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> Same here, love and highly rate H2go, wouldn't try anything else


Once you have done the final buff off is it ready to go? Is there a 2 hour curing phase as with G5?



> G5 is 100ml for around £10 so G5 is cheaper


To follow the gtechnic procedure though requires:

G6 Perfect Glass - £9.95
G4 Nanotech Glass Polish - £10.00
G5 Water Repellent Coating - £9.98

I personally wouldn't use Ultra Glaco based on their information that it should be kept dry for 12 hours.


----------



## alxg

I've had great results with both G1 and also Max Protect UGC Pro, but i think whichever product you go for you need to make sure the screen is as clean as you can get it before applying.

Typically I would start by claying the glass, then I would use some G4 to really deep clean the surface further, using G6 in between steps. Ideally i'd try to keep the glass as dry as possible, for as long as possible, afterwards.


----------



## Carscope

I've had decent results with autobrite repel


----------



## MagpieRH

Interested in this one - been off the site for a bit and popped back on to see what the latest is as my brother is keen for some for Chrimbo. I have G1 on mine, was curious to see if there were better products since I last purchased.

FWIW, my experience, as it runs counter to some opinions on here:

Gtech G1; finicky about application, but done right it does last. Water seems to start shifting at about 35 on the side windows, 40+ on the windscreen (Volvo C30).

Gtech G5 (formerly G3 I believe); just can't get it to work consistently. Goes on fine, but doesn't last very long, and I cba to redo it every few weeks, especially in the winter. This might be because I was applying it over a screen with G1 on it already, as I'm sure I read on here ages ago that you get the best of both worlds that way, but it hasn't worked for me.

G5 is recommended for perspex/non-glass, so headlights, tail-lights and the like.



Reason I'm interested in opinions is my brother doesn't necessarily have the patience to apply these things that I have - if there's one that's easier to apply but still effective and durable, I'm all ears.


----------



## WRX

I’ve never used a glass sealant but will definitely be considering using one after a get a new windscreen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

I've been struggling with G5 too. 

I went through a few bottles of Angelwax H2GO before deciding I wanted to try something with more durability.

I settled on G5 due to the proposed slower clearing speeds over the longevity of G1. Either I've not prepped well or it doesn't live up to the hype. 

Seems to last as long as H2GO and at the price vs performance I may go back to Angelwax for the cost savings.

Plus I don't seem to have any clarification anywhere on what screen wash you can use with any of these?


----------



## MagpieRH

G1 is definitely doing a much better job for me than G5 was, with similar prep so I don't know what the cause is.

As for screen washes, someone asked this either on here or Twitter and one of the GTech guys said they use Prestone in their car as it refreshes the coating as well and cleaning the screen. It's cheap stuff too, got a 4/5L bottle from ECP for about 6 quid I think (might've been less, their prices are... inconsistent).


----------



## Andysp

I've been using Nanolex ultra Glass Sealant for a few years now and i can't fault it,works pretty well from 40mph but once up to 60+ mph it's imperious.

i once drove from the north east to aberdeen in a real downpour and didn't use my wipers more than a couple of times.

Pretty easy to apply once you get the hang of it,applied twice a year in Spring and autumn although i could probably get away with doing it just once a year to be honest.


----------



## silver_v

themk2 said:


> I've tried a few sealants in the past:
> Rain-X - Lasts a few days at best and tends to be a little streaky in my experience.
> CarPro FlyBy 30 - For the amount of effort and time taken applying it, it didn't last long at all!
> Gtechniq G1 - Loved this the first time I applied it - it seemed to last an age - though the second time it didn't seem half as durable.
> 
> I'm thinking I might go G1 again, but it's been a good 3 years since I last had it and I'm wondering if there's something else out now that blows it out of the water? G5 for example wasn't around at that time. Any good?
> 
> I'm unfortunately not able to wash my car weekly and apply different sealants so I'm looking for something longer lasting that will stay put wash after wash.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad it wasn't just me that didn't like carpro forte


----------



## Pinky

I want to apply H2go to our two cars , Would AG window cleaner do as a cleaner before application as they recommend another polish?
Thanks


----------



## alan hanson

I have been using h2g0 for years, last two bottles spray nozzles have been terrible leaking product but the the product itself is very very good for the price and i get a decent amount of time from time it too


----------



## Gixxer6

I was a big fan of H2GO until I applied H2GO to the windscreen of my wife's car and the wipers suffered from juddering, wipers were brand new Bosch Aerotwins. I never had this problem in the past with my car though, also had Bosch Aerotwin wipers. Longevity wasn't that great either, water repellency lasted around one month depending on wiper and windscreen wash usage. 

I have a bottle of Glaco that I still need to apply, hopefully tomorrow if weather is good.
Glaco is rumoured to last 6 to 12 months before reapplication.


----------

